# New 31rqs & Silverado 1500hd



## Bowie56 (Jun 19, 2006)

We just bought a 31RQS & I just found Outbackers.com. We pick it up next Sunday. Has anyone pulled this trailer with a Silverado 1500 HD? I had, (well have until I take it in for trade-in) a Nomad Scout 29' (5300lbs). It pulled good with the Huskey set up (w/d, sway bar) & Prodigy Brake controller. I had to upgrade to this truck, to pull the Nomad. I really need to find someone who has this combination before I take delivery of the RQS next Sunday, or find a bigger used truck in my price range! Of course the salesman & Rep from Outback told me I could pull it & my wife loves it. Any help is appreciated!
Thanks,
David


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Greetings Bowie56 and welcome to Outbackers action 
Congrats on the new Sydney! Man are you going to have some fun!!

On your 1500HD, can you give some more specifics? What engine and rear do you have? The 1500HD is on a 3/4 ton frame/suspension, so that in itself is a good start. If you would, post the specifics and hopefully someone with the same TV can offer their thoughts. Hopefully it isn't the 5.3 engine and the 3.73 rear


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

What year truck?
What motor? 6.0?


----------



## Bowie56 (Jun 19, 2006)

The Silverado is a 2003 with the 6.0 & probably the 3.73 gears, I say probably because the GVRW is 8600 lbs. on the door, but the book says 8200 lbs GVWR. It gets terrible gas milage in town (12 to 14) & with the Nomad 8 to 9 mpg.
Thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The 1500 HD is really a 3/4 ton pick up....if you pm me the last 8 digits of your ViN number I can look it up on GM's website at tell you what rear it has.

Gary


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

You may actually have the 4:10 rear with that GVWR. (and the mileage)
If that's the case you may be fine.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just checked the GM website...6.0 l with 3.73 ratio. Tow rating of 8,200 lbs. and a GCWR of 14,000.

Gary


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bowie56 - Glad you took my suggestion and looked up Outbackers. Welcome to the best slice information on the net.

I hope you find the information you need but you will be close if you are not careful how you load. The 31rqs has a gross weight of 9500 pounds and a dry weight of 7260 (from the Keystone web site which always under reports the dry weight).


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Just checked the GM website...6.0 l with 3.73 ratio. Tow rating of 8,200 lbs. and a GCWR of 14,000.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]123053[/snapback]​


That's usually the difference between the 1500HD and the 2500HD ... the rear end (3.73 vs 4.10). I think there is also a difference in the suspension. All told, it gets you an extra 1,600 lbs on the tow rating, 600 lbs on the GVWR and 2,000 lbs on the GCWR. That's a big difference in this towing game!

David - I don't have any real world experience with your combo, but I think you'll be pretty close to your limits, if not over, with the 31RQS and the 1500HD.

Good luck.

- Roger.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

David,

I don't want to rain on your parade, but I think I would look for a bigger tow vehicle. You see, I joined the ranks of the weight police. You are not even taking your family into consideration, and each person weighs something. You are concerned about the combo, or you wouldn't hve asked. It seems that the current setup leaves no room for error.

Stay safe.

Rita


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

David,
I am not the weight police, by I did want you to know that I pull that 28RSDS with my 1500HD. I have the 4.10 rear-end, so I have a 9,900lb tow rating with 16,000, GCWR. I weighed the rig and tipped the scales at just over 14,300lbs loaded. I am not saying that it would not be possible to pull the 31, but you will far excede the numbers of the pick-up. I do not believe that it will be a real enjoyable towing experience if you need to travel very far. Good luck and I hope this is usesful.
Rich


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Just checked the GM website...6.0 l with 3.73 ratio. Tow rating of 8,200 lbs. and a GCWR of 14,000.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]123053[/snapback]​


Is that available on their public web site? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The thing that nobody has mentioned yet is your hitch setup. In addition to a 2500HD, you definately want to ditch that friction sway bar, and get yourself one of three setups...either an Equal-i-zer brand hitch, a Reese/Draw Tite Dual Cam, or if money is no object, a Hensley Arrow.

At over 34' in length, that 31RQS is going to require all the sway control you can afford.

Just my two cents.

Tim


----------



## Bowie56 (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks for all the info, i found a 2004 2500 4x4 diesel 6.6 with 3.73 allison trans.....would that pull it? It's not the HD but it tows 10,000 lbs???? Please let me know because it's a far drive to look at!
Thanks,
David


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Bowie56 said:


> thanks for all the info, i found a 2004 2500 4x4 diesel 6.6 with 3.73 allison trans.....would that pull it? It's not the HD but it tows 10,000 lbs???? Please let me know because it's a far drive to look at!
> Thanks,
> David
> [snapback]123165[/snapback]​


Bowie56

The diesel is the HD version and depending on the cab and bed style how much OVER 12,000 lb it will tow. With the standard hitch from GM it can tow 12,000 lb with load distributing hitch and it's the ideal tow vehicle for a heavey TT camper. In fifth wheel set up its somewhere between 13,000 and 16,000 lb with a GCTW of 22,000lb (for all types).

Is it an LB7 engine or LLY engine? If an LB7 then other than the normal wear and abuse to look for this engine had a fuel injection issue that GM extended the warranty to 200,000 miles. If it has new injectors then it should be good for another 100,000 before any issues. The LLY (actually a 2004.5) does not have these injectors and has a good bill of health otherwise.

Many will say that once you get a Diesel then you can't go back. For towing I agree with that.

Good luck

David


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I would check it out. If the price is right....You can't go wrong!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Bowie56 (Jun 19, 2006)

the diesel i'm going to look at is a crew cab with 8' bed.
Thanks


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

That would be the perfect tv the 2500hd crew cab long bed it could only get better if it was a dually. Good luck & I wouldnt tow the 31rqs with your current tv.


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

I would definitely consider the Hensley! I know I am glad I have it with my RQS and 02 Excursion!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

If rob is pulling a 31 with an excursion, the 1500Hd has a longer wb and heftier tow capacity. That means your 1500hd should be able to tow the 31, you just might require then hensley.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't know what engine Rob has in his Ex, but it definately makes a difference in tow capacities.

The Ex came with 3 possible power mills up front, the 5.4L triton V8, the 6.8L V10, and either the 7.3L Powerstroke diesel, or the 6.0L Powerstroke diesel depending on the year.

I have a GVWR of 9600#, GCWR of 20,000#, and max Trailer wgt of 11,000#, but I have a powerstroke. I don't know what the gassers limits are.

Tim


----------



## Bowie56 (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, looked all day for a truck in our price range, no luck & the trade in value on mine was a real insult! I am going to call tomorrow & cancel the RQS trailer, I can't see any other way. I am thinking of calling the chevy dealer first & asking how much to put 410 gears in, that would add 2000 lbs towing. I would hate to get it done & find out it still would not pull it. I would go smaller on a outback but DW likes the size & slides on this one. I guess better safe then sorry. Thanks for the help!
David


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Bowie56 said:


> Well, looked all day for a truck in our price range, no luck & the trade in value on mine was a real insult! I am going to call tomorrow & cancel the RQS trailer, I can't see any other way. I am thinking of calling the chevy dealer first & asking how much to put 410 gears in, that would add 2000 lbs towing. I would hate to get it done & find out it still would not pull it. I would go smaller on a outback but DW likes the size & slides on this one. I guess better safe then sorry. Thanks for the help!
> David
> [snapback]123422[/snapback]​


I know from another forum that you also bought a boat - I would cancel the boat before the Outback. You can use the TT more a year than a boat. Also, dont throw the towel in after 1 day of looking - you can look nationwide thanks to the internet









If you like your truck, would your wife like a new car - bigger Suburban or an Excursion?









Of course your wife likes the RQS - IT ROCKS !!!


----------



## Bowie56 (Jun 19, 2006)

One more quick question, the trailer I am pulling now (Nomad) has a GVWR 7700 then under that it says minus UVW is 5490. Have I been over weight all this time? Which number do I look for?
Thanks,
David


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bowie56 said:


> One more quick question, the trailer I am pulling now (Nomad) has a GVWR 7700 then under that it says minus UVW is 5490. Have I been over weight all this time? Which number do I look for?
> Thanks,
> David
> [snapback]123724[/snapback]​


Base all your numbers on the GVWR (trailer plus cargo capacity) not the UVW (trailer only). You have been okay with your current set up but the 31rqs is 2000 pounds more UVW.


----------



## Bowie56 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks to all...I canceled the RQS today, it all went smooth. So smooth the kids went to the show room & we had to go get them....they were in the perfect trailer for us, hard to believe a Rockwood 8318ss GVRW 7700, same as my Nomad. It has 2 big slides, lots of room, & a seperate kids room in the back, it's huge, long & lite!
Thanks again Outbackers,
David


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad you found the one for you. Enjoy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A Rockwood!









Oh well, we can't win them all!








David it sounds to me like you have taken the perfect approach to this decision. Gathering lots of information and accepting what it tells you, before jumping off the cliff. Good on you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> David it sounds to me like you have taken the perfect approach to this decision. Gathering lots of information and accepting what it tells you, before jumping off the cliff. Good on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For real man! I would have been working overtime trying to find a way to justify getting the heavy trailer to myself. I'm impressed.


----------

